# Skye!



## Monk11876 (Mar 20, 2009)

I have finally taken some pictures of Skye. Let me know what you think.


----------



## TheAquaExpert (May 24, 2009)

Wow! Cool Lokkin Betta You Got There!


----------



## fishfinder (Aug 31, 2008)

Skye is simply stunning! He looks happy and active as well.


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

Skye reminds me of a few of the bettas I used to own and they were some of my favorites. He is simply beautiful but don't tell him that! Little guys would rather be called handsome but he is beautiful. 

Yes he does look active and healthy and while I know you had some initial problems with him it does not show over much. It shows that he is a wonderfully content betta and he likes his home. He has pep and energy and is very well cared for.

Congratulations on the find and congratulations to him on getting a good home.

Rose

P.S. don't apologize for the shot....bettas are hard to get to sit still when they are happy so it is always nice to see them blurry.


----------



## Monk11876 (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks. the fish store we bought him from is much better than any other I have seen. Rose you will be happy to know that there are no cups of death at my LFS. every betta that comes has at least a 5 g tank


----------



## kris_leonardi (Jun 28, 2009)

That is a beautiful Betta; the gravel you chose really brought out the colors in him as well!


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

I have only known of one other store that does that and they have fantastic bettas!

Yes I am very happy to know that he was given that start in his life. No wonder he is such a happy little guy.

Rose


----------



## Monk11876 (Mar 20, 2009)

Yeah. the lfs is 30-45 minutes away but I take one look at the condition of the owners fish and I know that I will always go there for my stock and not to the store 10 minutes away. Plus the owner makes a 10 hour one way trip every other week to florida so he can handpick his fish and make sure they are packaged correctly. He also will not let you buy fish without a water sample and a complete list of all the fish in your tank. I heard him refuse to sell one person almost one hundred dollars worth of fish because the guy was wanting to put them (angels mostly) into an unheated 15 gallon. Skye was actually in about a 20 gallon tank with some plecos when we got him.


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

OOOO! I wonder if he would be willing to join us! We need to have some good store owners like him to represent how things should be in the world of fish vending. I like the man already!


----------

